
Rescuing Ancient Seeds from a War-Torn City - benbreen
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/09/rescuing-ancient-seeds-from-a-war-torn-city/406978/?single_page=true
======
veddox
I hadn't realized Aleppo is that old.

I'm glad to see an article about the city that doesn't focus on it being a
major battleground of the civil war. With the current news coverage that is
all you ever hear - destruction, crises, death. It's good to hear that there
_is_ another side to this city. (I honestly hadn't considered that there would
be scientists working in Aleppo until I read about the seed bank withdrawal
recently!)

Makes for a much more balanced and more personal view of this area of the
world.

